# POC in October



## armadillophil (Apr 13, 2013)

Fished poc late June with guide for tarpon but came up with nada. Im planning another trip to try catch my first tarpon. Would mid October be to late in season and that is full moon weekend, does that hurt bite? Thanks


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We caught them every year until Halloween when I lived in POC. They'd come into Pass Cavallo and we had great trips with the World Series playing on the radio. However the Pass is shallow and anemic now. Tarpon should be along the beach and near the jetties, however. Especially with only minor cold fronts.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Sometimes*

The biggest fish of the year show up from Sep-Nov -its ALL dependent on Water temps - warm fall they hang around , busting mullet rafts and gulping rain minnows -- but let the water get below about 75 and they vamooose offshore and further south.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

There were fish rolling the first week of December last year. They'll be there. If I had to pick one month to fish for tarpon, it would be October.


----------



## fishhuntdavid (Jan 14, 2014)

They there now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

fishhuntdavid said:


> They there now
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


Its August - always some fish around from Mansfield to the Louisiana border. Just gotta get on the water.


----------

